
Variety Jones: A Corrupt FBI Agent Is Hunting Me, So I'm Turning Myself In - herendin
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/variety-jones-a-corrupt-fbi-agent-is-hunting-me-so-im-turning-myself-in
======
phpnode
The forum post from Variety Jones aka Plural of Mongoose aka Thomas Clark has
a lot more details -
[http://www.myplanetganja.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11022&star...](http://www.myplanetganja.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=11022&start=120#p144158)

Fascinating tale if it's true.

